# Crock Pot, can i use it?



## seri (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi,

I want to buy a crockpot but not sure if its safe. Any clarification would be great. Is it safe to use with a cockatiel in the house? is it lined with non stick coating so its out of the question? or is it just the liner bags that shouldnt be used?


Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Never heard of not being able to use a crockpot. Anything that's new these days should be safe to use around birds. Teflon was the big no no but that's no longer being used in nonstick cookware.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Teflon is simply a brand name of PTFE based coating. PTFE is absolutely still used in many popular cookware lines, like T-Fal's classic nonstick. It is VERY toxic to birds when heated. 

PFOA was a component of some nonstick coatings that has mostly been phased out. Maybe you were thinking of that?

Crock pots are usually enameled ceramic. They are safe. Just keep in mind the newer ones get much hotter than the old ones, so they cannot be left unattended for long hours and must be at least 3/4 full to avoid burning the food.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> PFOA was a component of some nonstick coatings that has mostly been phased out. Maybe you were thinking of that?


Yep, that would be it!

But as stated, crock pots aren't made of that, so you should be good.


----------



## seri (Jul 19, 2016)

thank you so much!!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I use my crockpot a LOT and have never worried about Joey. Mom uses hers quite often, too, with a tiel in the house. 

As stated above, they are made of ceramic so they are safe.


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Cockatiels are darn nosy and that's a concern.I would think about the heat from the crockpot.Can it burn if the bird lands on it??

If we are cooking, the birds are not brought into the kitchen. If not cooking and all is cooled down then its OK.

I have had one jump into the washing up dishwater- perhaps to investigate the suds. Thankfully the dishwater at that point was lukewarm.

A good rule is to treat them like a 3 year old that can fly.


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

I use a crockpot, although my birds are never in nor near the kitchen while cooking.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

